

Introducing Playlyfe (Alpha): A Platform for Building Gamified Apps - kumarharsh
http://playlyfe.com

======
atrniv
Playlyfe is a new platform with a vision of turning Gamification into
something practical and accessible for developers as well as regular users to
help make the world a better place. We're still in Alpha and are on the
lookout for developers, game designers and problem solvers who to help define
the future of gamification! :D

